# Circular crochet shrug



## Violette58

My niece wants me to crochet him a bolero as the following models. Who could help me find similar models but for teenagers. In advance thank you for your help.


----------



## midget4

These are gorgeous


----------



## MaryE-B

I wouldn't mind one of those myself!


----------



## didough

Violette58 said:


> My niece wants me to crochet him a bolero as the following models. Who could help me find similar models but for teenagers. In advance thank you for your help.


You could look here:

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/shrugs_boleros.php


----------



## vayankee

There are some ideas at this link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=circle%20shrug (if you don't already belong to Ravelry, it's free to join) and here is a less fancy free one: http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/adelaide/adelaide_1.html . I found three that are not free, but pretty: http://www.maggiescrochet.com/isabel-circular-shrug-p-1744.html#.UZEirErxp9M , http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/clothing/crochet-ladies-circle-vest-or-shrug/192 , http://www.ellenewarren.com/eboutique/product.php?productid=57&js=n . I don't know how good your crochet skills are, but if you got one pattern to give you the basics (like making the armholes), you could find a doily pattern and enlarge it, only making armholes at the appropriate spots.......


----------



## Shayes1234

Hi. There is a beautiful charted pattern posted on a thread titled...

Beach Cover needs translation

Read thru the comments. Many folks helped out translation and posting the PDF for it. I think a teenager would love it!

If you do make it, post a pic. It is so pretty!


----------



## Violette58

A big thank you to all for your help ... Méline my niece chose the idea of Vayankee. She will choose a model doily and I turn into a shrug. So no one will have the same, she has told me!!
and if I do not seem to realize that I'd shrug
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/fr/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=s22&d_id=29&lang=fr

THANK you very much to all


----------



## Grammyto3Ms

Good luck in finding a pattern.


----------



## vayankee

Violette58 said:


> A big thank you to all for your help ... Méline my niece chose the idea of Vayankee. She will choose a model doily and I turn into a shrug. So no one will have the same, she has told me!!
> and if I do not seem to realize that I'd shrug
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/fr/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=s22&d_id=29&lang=fr
> 
> THANK you very much to all


I'll be really looking forward to seeing the shrug when you get it finished! Glad of was of some help......


----------



## NickyKnits

I read that you've already chosen a shrug but I'll still post this one as I think the colours will be great for a teenager. Anyway you may want to crochet another in the future.

http://twilightwoods.wordpress.com/2010/06/11/circle-crochet-shrug/

Good luck!


----------



## Violette58

thank you all very much, you are incredibly nice ...NickyKnits I still keeps your model .... I show her and make the final decision


----------



## Miss0line

I have been looking for that circle vest as well, but I just stumbled on this pattern on pinterest... Some ladies on Ravelry told me you were looking too, so I know it's late but I hope you get it!

http://mirincondecrochet.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/un-color-combinable-con-todo-lindo-circular/


----------



## Violette58

Oooohhh thank you very much, I just wanted a different model because the girl is pretty and likes change then "Tata Isa" will put the hook .... If only Miss could choose a color other than black!! ! .... A big thank you I can buy my wool today. If I can help you in turn, tell me!


----------



## tac83

Wow, it's gorgeous! Where can I find the pattern for this?


----------



## Crochetartisan

Has anyone gotten an answer on that top photo?


----------



## Multistitchual

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=circular%20bolero%20vest

Some great ones here.


----------

